# Aufbau 24 Zoll MTB



## Alderfield (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell zerlege ich ein gebrauchtes Cannondale Trail 24 um meinem Sohn was neues aufzubauen.
Die 3-fach Kurbel inkl Tretlager ist schonmal ab und nächste Woche gehe ich an das Hinterrad. Dort kommt eine neue Nabe mit 10-fach Kassette (11-42) und Shimano Schaltwerk drauf. 
Würde eine SRAM NX Kurbel dazu passen?
Das scheint mir aktuell die einfachste Lösung zu sein um eine halbwegs kurze (155mm) Kurbel inkl. Kettenblatt zu bekommen, die auch vernünftig aussieht. Alternativ eine VPACE, die kostet aber schon wieder 40€ mehr.
Ich rate jetzt mal die Kurbel erwartet hinten eine Boost-Nabe, so dass ggf. die Kettenlinie zu weit außen liegt? Oder wird das dadurch kompensiert, dass statt 11/12 Ritzeln nur 10 vorhanden sind und ich ggf. mit einem Spacer die Kassette etwas nach außen bekomme?? (Aktuelle SLX Nabe bis 11-fach: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...rrad-nabe-fh-m7000-center-lock-32-loch-533077)
Einbaumaß hinten ist 135mm und Tretlager 68mm.

Danke schon mal für Eure Ideen!

LG,
Kristofer


----------



## Kwietsch (12. Juni 2019)

Sram NX gibt es als Boost oder Non-Boost, ist abhängig vom Kettenblattoffset bei Direct Mount.

155 finde ich für ein 24er viel zu lang. Wie ist dir Größe des Fahrers?
Ich werde für meine Tochter auf 135 gehen und eine SRAM NX kürzen lassen.

Fertige Einfachkurbeln gibt es bei Pyrobikes (PLP) auch in 140mm mit Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Herrn Fischer anschreiben un Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alderfield (12. Juni 2019)

Danke für den Tipp mit Pyrobikes. Funktioniert dieser Kettenschutz auch mit 10-fach wenn die Kette noch schräger läuft?
Haben die eine Vierkant-Aufnahme? Mit den Dingern stehe ich seit der Demontage letzte Woche auf Kriegsfuß! ;-)

Bezüglich der Kurbellänge: Aktuell hat er an seinem 20" eine 140mm Kurbel (XT gekürzt) und darunter wollte ich nicht gehen. 
Er ist recht groß und hat v.a. lange Beine, deswegen wäre mein Favorit 145-150mm. 
Bei Kubikes gibt es auch entsprechende Kurbeln, aber die sind silber und ich hätte gerne schwarz.


----------



## Kwietsch (12. Juni 2019)

https://images.app.goo.gl/dx8zxW4ghRESBvhp8

Ich meinte diese...

Die hat keinen Kettenschutz, ist für Hollowtech II Lager.

Kurbellänge, klar, Eure Entscheidung je nach Größe. 

Ich halte mich an die 9-10% Körpergröße bei der Länge, wenn das Rad erstmals benutzbar wird, lebe später lieber mit zu kurzen Kurbeln und wenn ich bei ner 155er Kurbel bin, sitzt meine Tochter vermutlich auf 26ern oder 27,5ern

Aktuell sind wir beim 16 Zoll auf 104mm, vorbereitet ist 20 Zoll mit 120mm, das 24er soll auf 135mm.


----------



## Ghosters (14. Juni 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cannondale-trail-24.889117/

hier kannst du dich evtl. bisschen Inspirieren lassen. Das Fahrrad ist auch schon seid Ostern fertig muss nur mal weiter schreiben.


----------



## Alderfield (14. Juni 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Fertige Einfachkurbeln gibt es bei Pyrobikes (PLP) auch in 140mm mit Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Herrn Fischer anschreiben un Fragen



Gesagt getan, vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Ich habe jetzt doch eine 140mm Kurbel bestellt, ihr habt ja Recht.

@Ghosters: sehr cool, da werde ich mich auch etwas einlesen.

Und dann werde ich nochmal schauen ob ich ein schönes Speichenbild finde für 24 Speichen in den 32er Felgen. Wenn ich eh schon dabei bin neu einzuspeichen...


----------



## spenkmatze (6. September 2019)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Gesagt getan, vielen Dank für den Tipp.
> Ich habe jetzt doch eine 140mm Kurbel bestellt, ihr habt ja Recht.
> 
> @Ghosters: sehr cool, da werde ich mich auch etwas einlesen.
> ...



Kannst Du mal das Gewicht der Kurbel angeben? Laut Webseite sind es ja über 2 Kilo bei 152 mm Kurbellänge aber das bezieht sich wohl auf Kurbel inkl. Schaltgruppe? Aber ist im Preis 155 EUR die Schaltgruppe mit drin???


----------



## Alderfield (7. September 2019)

Ist leider schon verbaut, aber die Kurbel war subjektiv zumindest sehr leicht. Im Vergleich zu der 3fach Kurbel vorher natürlich aber auch kein Kunststück.

Wo steht was von 155€??


----------



## Alderfield (7. September 2019)

Inzwischen ist das Bike auch fertig und an den Sohnemann übergeben. 
Die Liste der Änderungen ist allerdings länger geworden als geplant...wer hätte das gedacht. 

Mal sehen ob ich alles zusammen bekomme:
SLX Naben v/h (mit Centerlock für späteres Bremsen-Upgrade)
SDG Jr Pro Kit (Lenker, Griffe, Pedale, Sattel)
Tune Sattelstütze (Leihgabe)
SLX Schalthebel
Deore Schaltwerk und Kette
10 Fach Kassette 11-42
PLP 1fach Kurbel 140mm 32Z mit Innenlager 110mm
Vorbau 50mm aus dem Fundus

Dekoratives:
KCNC Endhülsen gold
Schnellspanner Contec in gold
Goldene Speichennippel Sapim Polyax
Schriftzüge für die Felgen (myfolie)
KCNC Ahead Kappe gold
Reverse Components Lock Ring gold

Zuletzt hat die Gabel noch neue Dichtungen, Fett und Öl bekommen.

Mit Pedalen liegt das Rad jetzt bei vernünftigen 10,6kg und der Filius ist mächtig stolz auf sein neues Bike!

LG,
Kristofer


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2019)

Aus welchem Grund hast du nicht gleich auf Scheibenbremsen gesetzt? Meine große will nichts anderes mehr, keine schmerzenden Hände mehr, bei längeren Abfahrten.


----------



## Alderfield (8. September 2019)

Ganz einfach...ich habe mir eine Grenze bei den Kosten gesetzt und die passten nicht mehr rein. Außerdem gibt es hier sowieso keine langen Abfahrten, da sind die VBrakes aufgrund des Gewichtes eher ein Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2019)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Ganz einfach...ich habe mir eine Grenze bei den Kosten gesetzt und die passten nicht mehr rein. Außerdem gibt es hier sowieso keine langen Abfahrten, da sind die VBrakes aufgrund des Gewichtes eher ein Vorteil.


Da hilft dann nur den Markt beobachten, gibt immer wieder taugliche bremsen zu sehr guten Kursen... Oder einfach das Budget aufstocken  für den nächsten Aufbau im Bereich 26 oder 27,5 hab ich jetzt bei rcz zugeschlagen... Endweder es ist Reserve für mich oder den Nachwuchs...


----------



## giant_r (8. September 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ... für den nächsten Aufbau im Bereich 26 oder 27,5 hab ich jetzt bei rcz zugeschlagen... Endweder es ist Reserve für mich oder den Nachwuchs...


die komplette 11 fach xt mit bremsen fuer unter 400€, oder was? da habe ich ueberlegt die mal hier hin zu legen..
@Alderfield, das mit der budgetgrenze kann man gut nachvollziehen, wie du sagst, geht sicher dann auch mit v-brake.
viel spass


----------



## delphi1507 (8. September 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> die komplette 11 fach xt mit bremsen fuer unter 400€, oder was? da habe ich ueberlegt die mal hier hin zu legen..
> @Alderfield, das mit der budgetgrenze kann man gut nachvollziehen, wie du sagst, geht sicher dann auch mit v-brake.
> viel spass


Nee  2x mt5... würde im Zweifel zur shigura umgebaut.. 

Schaltungstechnisch hab ich noch ne 2x10 in der reste Kiste.. 
Lrs 27,5 liegt auch auf Halde 26" könnte ich wenn es passt aus nem Bike ausleihen...


----------



## joglo (11. September 2019)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist das Bike auch fertig und an den Sohnemann übergeben.
> Die Liste der Änderungen ist allerdings länger geworden als geplant...wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich alles zusammen bekomme:
> ...


V-Brakes werden sicher auch für die meisten Strecken ausreichen, optisch finde ich halt die "leere" und besonders bei den Ausfallenden des Trail 24 optisch sehr präsente Disc-Brake Aufnahme hinten etwas störend.
War damals für mich der Grund an dem Trail für meinen Nachwuchs unbedingt Disc-Brakes zu verbauen.

Die 10,6Kg sind OK, aber für einen Aufbau mit selber aufgebauten LRS und vielen ersetzten Teilen ja etwas verwunderlich. Wie schwer ist denn der LRS geworden oder wo hast Du Gewicht liegen lassen? 
Ich frage nur aus Interesse, ist ein tolles und praxis-/kindergerechtes und schönes Bike geworden!


----------



## spenkmatze (20. September 2019)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Wo steht was von 155€??


 auf https://pyrobikes.de/Kurbelgruppen, ganz unten bei z.B. 152 mm Kurbellänge: 

  

*PLP Kurbel 152 mm, ext. Innenlager mit Hohlachse, 28, 30 oder 32 Zähne (wechselbar), SLX 1x11 Schaltgruppe mit Kassette 11-42 oder 11-46*
*                155,00 € *            *


----------



## Alderfield (10. Februar 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Die 10,6Kg sind OK, aber für einen Aufbau mit selber aufgebauten LRS und vielen ersetzten Teilen ja etwas verwunderlich. Wie schwer ist denn der LRS geworden oder wo hast Du Gewicht liegen lassen?
> Ich frage nur aus Interesse, ist ein tolles und praxis-/kindergerechtes und schönes Bike geworden!



Oh, hier gibt's ja was neues. ?
Also die LRS sind ja nicht wirklich neu aufgebaut. Die Naben sind neu aber auch nicht leichter wegen Disc Aufnahme und sonst waren es ja nur Speichennippel und Schriftzüge.
Die Kassette ist schwerer als die alte, dafür ist die Kurbel leichter.
Bis auf die Sattelstütze waren die Gewichtsreduktionen eher gering und es waren ja ursprünglich auch fast 12kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jozaner (16. April 2022)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist das Bike auch fertig und an den Sohnemann übergeben.
> Die Liste der Änderungen ist allerdings länger geworden als geplant...wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich alles zusammen bekomme:
> ...


Hallo, wäre es möglich das Fahrrad von dir abzukaufen, falls du es noch hast?
LG,
Josef


----------



## jozaner (16. April 2022)

Alderfield schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist das Bike auch fertig und an den Sohnemann übergeben.
> Die Liste der Änderungen ist allerdings länger geworden als geplant...wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich alles zusammen bekomme:
> ...


Hallo, wäre es möglich das Fahrrad von dir abzukaufen, falls du es noch hast?
LG,
Josef
017672138962


----------



## Alderfield (16. April 2022)

Moin!
Das Rad habe ich schon verkauft, allerdings habe ich für den kleinen Bruder ein weiteres 24 Zoll (Orbea MX) aufgebaut. Das ist aber noch in Benutzung für mindestens ein Jahr, wahrscheinlich eher zwei.
Viele Grüße,
Kristofer


----------

